

Government Releases More Declassified Flying Saucer Docs - evoxed
http://www.popularmechanics.com/how-to/blog/government-releases-more-declassified-flying-saucer-docs-13821358

======
lutusp
Ten days ago, same item, twice:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4627177>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4626940>

~~~
evoxed
This is a follow-up to those reports though. The article was published two
days ago, on which date they released some of the documents as PDF:
[http://www.popularmechanics.com/cm/popularmechanics/data/Pro...](http://www.popularmechanics.com/cm/popularmechanics/data/Project1794FinalDevelopmentSummaryReport2April-30May19561.pdf)

